# Redirected: http://www.freshports.org/



## getopt (Jan 30, 2016)

What's going on with http://www.freshports.org/ ?
I get redirected to http://dan.langille.org/2010/04/28/how-many-freshports-accounts-are-enough/?really

Are your attempts redirected too?


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah me too. Weird.


----------



## shepherdAZ (Jan 30, 2016)

Same redirect for me too. But it was working fine around 1130 GMT.


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 30, 2016)

I think Dan Langille owns the freshports site and did some maintenance some hours ago


----------



## tingo (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes, fixed now. Apology on Twitter.


----------

